# National M'home Show, Peterborough



## clianthus

Hi everyone

I notice that the numbers provisionally down to attend this show with Motorhomefacts are steadily rising, so just wanted to remind you all that in order to camp in the MHF area you must pre-book with Warners putting Motorhomefacts.com down as your club (You get £2 discount for doing this!).

Club pre-booking closes on 25/3/2011, that's only about 6 weeks away and very few of you have booked so far, so don't forget about it :wink: also make sure you confirm on our list when you have booked.

Anyone who is not yet down on the list, but does intend to go, please get your names down asap. I have provisionally booked space for 100 motorhomes but I need a full list as early as possible in case I need to contact Warners to alter the size of the MHF pitch.

Anyone who doesn't know anything about the show here is a link:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=308


----------



## clianthus

Hiya

There are now 74 names down for this rally but only 29 have actually booked with Warners.

I just wanted to remind you that although the show seems some time away booking to enable you to camp with Motorhomefacts closes on 25th March, which is only 4 weeks away 8O 8O If you don't pre-booked to camp with us, you will have to go in General Camping.

So don't forget to book and confirm yourself on the MHF rally list.

We still have space if anyone else wants to join us at the biggest show of the year, just add your names to our list and then book with the show organisers, full instructions are on the rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=308

Look forward to seeing a few more names down and meeting you all at the show.


----------



## 96706

Tried (several times) to book & pay, on the Warners Site today, but each time I got as far as 'Login' with my email address , as a returning customer, it comes up with a 'Sorry' statement and throws you back out to the Home Page. 

Anyone else had this problem, or is it just me  
Will have to try phoning them on Monday, as they aren't available at weekends. Hopefully I can complete my payment & change our status to BOOKED :lol: 

****


----------



## trevorf

Warners site was OK last week, I booked and payed no problem last Monday.


Trevor


----------



## clianthus

**** said:


> Tried (several times) to book & pay, on the Warners Site today, but each time I got as far as 'Login' with my email address , as a returning customer, it comes up with a 'Sorry' statement and throws you back out to the Home Page.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem, or is it just me
> 
> ****


I have just gone to try the booking system and it seemed to work ok as far as I went.

I didn't do it as a returning customer and try to login though, just from the "BOOK NOW" button on the left side of the show page.

Try doing it like that **** as I 'm pretty sure Warners don't take telephone bookings.


----------



## 96706

Hi Jenny,

Tried that and when I enter my email address it comes back with 
"This email address is already registered. Please login in"

Which then takes me back to the Login Page & having entered my details, throws me out with the "Sorry " meaasage again and places me back on the Home page.

So I;ll try phoning them on monday as per before.

Having been to the show 3 times before as a weekend camper, Once before with MHF and previous to that as an 'outsider' on the general campers field, I've always had trouble booking with them, so it must be me!

Hopefully I'll get it sorted and will see you at the Rally :x


----------



## 96706

Finally got my booking sorted. Had to use my business email address though, rather than my usual one, as they still wouldn't accept it. 

But got there in the end.


----------



## larrywatters

hi jenny
all booked and confirmed  . we will see u lot there, just back from
n e c feet killing us


----------



## glenm

Tickets arrived yesterday no problem see you all there 
Cheers james


----------



## TheBoombas

Hi Jenny,
Still awaiting delivery of our Van, so holding up on booking with Warners for a while.
Expected Late March Early April.

Brian & Lorraine

The Boomba's


----------



## TheBoombas

Hi Jenny,
Still awaiting delivery of our Van, so holding up on booking with Warners for a while.
Expected Late March Early April.

Brian & Lorraine

The Boomba's


----------



## LadyJ

larrywatters ive confirmed you on the rally list  hope you didn't spend a fortune at NEC :lol: 

glenm well done James you managed to confirm yourself  

TheBoombas just shout when you have your van Brian 8O 

HarleyBiker & betsy also confirmed


Now that just leaves 37 of you unconfirmed on the rally listy  :roll: so come on folks get booking with Warners and let us know when you have so we can confirm you on the rally list.

Still plenty of room for a few more as well to join the gang at Peterborough so get adding yourselves to the rally list a.s.a.p




Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

Hi TheBoombas

Hope the caravan arrives in time be good to see you both again.

I've confirmed teensvan and sparky_speedy, thanks for letting us know you've booked.

Anyone else joining us at Peterborough show?

There's 3 weeks left to book to camp with Motorhomefacts.com, pre-booking closes at *9.00am on Friday 25th March*, so don't leave it too late :wink:


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jenny, I don't know whether we are automatically confirmed on the attendees list once we have booked with Warners to camp with MHF - but both us and my brother (Boolush) have now booked & paid for our tickets for the Peterborough show. Please can you confirm both of our provisional places on the Peterborough attendees list?

Thank you kindly. 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Sonesta said:


> Hi Jenny, I don't know whether we are automatically confirmed on the attendees list once we have booked with Warners to camp with MHF - but both us and my brother (Boolush) have now booked & paid for our tickets for the Peterborough show. Please can you confirm both of our provisional places on the Peterborough attendees list?
> 
> Thank you kindly.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

Yes you and Hugh are both confirmed on the rally list thanks 

Now that just leaves 35 still unconfirmed :roll:

Have any more of you now booked?

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Im booked and confirmed :wink: :wink:


----------



## 96706

They Booked & Confirmed me years ago - ask Mrs D :lol:


----------



## Sonesta

Aw - thanks Jacquie! :thumbright: 

See ya there Mavis and please help me try to persuade Netty Noo Noos to come along too! I know she's got the shop to think about but it would be great if she could join in the fun with us all wouldn't it?

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Well there are 84 down on the MHF list now, so looks like a good turnout again this year.  

35 still haven't confirmed, so I presume they have still got to book with Warners :?:

There are only 3 weeks left to book to camp with us at the show as club pre-booking closes at *9.00am on Friday 25th March*.

Don't leave it too late, get booking and put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club and get your £2 club booking discount :wink:


----------



## Hezbez

Booked with Warners today.
Looking forward to Peterborough, never been, hope we don't see too many nice things to buy


----------



## 96706

Hi Hezbez,

Unfortunately there is always a great bargain to be found at the Show.
You just may not realise it at the time :lol:

Looking forward to meeting up with you and hope you have a great drive down

Our van will be displaying 









and maybe just a few solar lights at night :lol:


----------



## moblee

I'll pay next week, swmbo keep's telling me to and I keep forgetting :roll: :lol: 

It's a very good show by the way people


----------



## brillopad

moblee said:


> I'll pay next week, swmbo keep's telling me to and I keep forgetting :roll: :lol:
> 
> It's a very good show by the way people


Pay up you tight wad, of course its a good show look who's in charge,

No ugly dogs allowed.

Dennis

Love to the whole lot of you


----------



## moblee

brillopad said:


> Pay up you tight wad, of course its a good show look who's in charge,


What Mike & linda 

I'll only come if Brenda's wearing her Maid's outfit :!: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

moblee said:


> I'll pay next week, swmbo keep's telling me to and I keep forgetting :roll: :lol:


I notice you've booked now Phil :wink: SWMBO got her way then :lol:

Have any more of you booked yet? Only 2 weeks left before booking closes. and 26 still not confirmed.


----------



## Shell181

*What to expect?*

Hi

Just about to book our tickets for Peterborough, we haven't been before and this will also be our first time on a rally with everyone as well, was just wandering what to expect.........

We have a few questions and just wandered if someone who had been before could answer them please:-

Does everyone who's going this year know one another?

Planning on arriving on Thurs is there always miles and miles of queues to get in?

Am presuming we are shown where to pitch up etc do you have a choice or you just park where they tell you?

From previous years do the toilets and showers we can use close at night or at certain times for cleaning?

We are planning on getting an awning fitted by Johns Cross while we are there and apparently they come to your pitch to do it - do we need to tell anyone about this when we get there so they give us extra room on the pitch for them to fit it -anyone had one done at a show?

Any tips or anything we need to know that may help us please that you wished you would have known before you went?

Thanks for any replies 

Looking forward to meeting everyone but please be gentle with us :lol:


----------



## zulurita

*Re: What to expect?*



Shell181 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just about to book our tickets for Peterborough, we haven't been before and this will also be our first time on a rally with everyone as well, was just wandering what to expect.........
> 
> We have a few questions and just wandered if someone who had been before could answer them please:-
> 
> Does everyone who's going this year know one another?
> 
> Planning on arriving on Thurs is there always miles and miles of queues to get in?
> 
> Am presuming we are shown where to pitch up etc do you have a choice or you just park where they tell you?
> 
> From previous years do the toilets and showers we can use close at night or at certain times for cleaning?
> 
> We are planning on getting an awning fitted by Johns Cross while we are there and apparently they come to your pitch to do it - do we need to tell anyone about this when we get there so they give us extra room on the pitch for them to fit it -anyone had one done at a show?
> 
> Any tips or anything we need to know that may help us please that you wished you would have known before you went?
> 
> Thanks for any replies
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone but please be gentle with us :lol:


We shall be arriving Thurs. Yes generally a queue.

You will be given a card to put in your windscreen when you book. This will tell the organisers where to send you for camping i.e. MHF section.

There is a 6 metre rule so you should have enough room for awning to be fitted.

We don't know everyone. Filling up with water might be a distance from your pitch so bring a watering can or container and trolly to save carrying. If able to fill up before you arrive, providing it doesn't make you over weight.

Mats for under the wheels is good in case of rain.

Its a good show so plenty of money needed for all the items you want :wink:

See you there.


----------



## gaspode

Hi Shell181

I'll be one of the marshalls at Peterborough so maybe I can help?

Will everyone know each other - no they won't. Obviously some will have met other members before, some will even be old friends, but because this is the largest show of the year we expect to have a large MHF contingent, many of who will not have rallied with us before. If you want to mix socially that's good, if you just want to be left alone, that's also fine with us. We invite members to socialise but don't worry if they prefer not to. Hopefully the marshalls will have some social activities organised but as they're usually all whacked out by Saturday, it'll normally be something simple like a quiz or a boules competition. Join in if you fancy meeting some new friends.

Will there be a queue? Usually there is a queue on Thursday but the organisers are quite good at keeping the traffic moving. It may be a good idea to avoid getting there at opening time as quite often this is the time when the queue is at its longest.

When you show your ticket at the entrance the Warners marshall will direct you towards the MHF area (just make sure your ticket is marked as "Motorhomefacts" - if not ask Warners to change it as soon as you get it, Warners are quite strict on space allocation). Once you find the MHF area the MHF marshall on duty will meet you, collect your £1 rally fee and allocate a pitch. If you're having an awning fitted, tell the marshall when you arrive and they'll make sure you are parked in a spot where the fitters can access your 'van easily.

Toilets will be open 24hrs but please remember that the nearest ones may be portable toilets, we always recommend that members rely on their own facilities where possible. The organisers always provide plenty of showers and toilets but we can't tell you how close they will be until we get our pitch allocated and we won't know where that is until the day before the show opens. They will close for cleaning occasionally (thankfully) but there are usually alternatives not too far away.

The fitting of awnings, satellite dishes, solar panels, Gaslow etc. is something that goes on constantly at all the shows, go to see the fitters after you arrive and tell them where you are pitched, they'll usually then tell you when they'll be along to carry out the work. Let the MHF marshalls know when they're planning to do the work so they can be directed straight to your pitch. Have you checked that JC are doing awning fitting at the show? If not maybe it would be best to do so before you get there.

I'm sure there will be others along to give some other tips shortly, in the meantime I'll move this thread into the main Peterborough show thread so that we keep all the Peterborough info in one place.


----------



## suedew

Have been to a couple of shows with MHF. we knew no one at the first meet we went to, knew only a few at the 2 shows. 

It can be easier to get to know people at a smaller meet though.

We will be in a swift escape 686, feel free to call, i'll talk to anyone. 
 

Sue

p.s.everyone welcome, dont think we will manage you all at the same time :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

Just for you Shell, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## moblee

Any news on our position on site yet ?

The Lovely Clianthus did us proud last year


----------



## nipperdin

*National M'home Show*

There is a plan on the back of the leaflet that came with the pass.
This shows Motorhome Facts as being to the right of the exhibition area, in an area with Good Comp.Hymer UK and ASOC- but not where we are amongst that lot.


----------



## clianthus

moblee said:


> Any news on our position on site yet ?
> 
> The Lovely Clianthus did us proud last year


Thank you kind sir :lol: :lol:

I honestly don't know where we are positioned this year, it all depends on numbers.

Warners send out the plans with the tickets as nipperdin says but it can all change if we haven't got sufficient numbers booked at close of booking or if another club needs extra space. We really don't know for certain until the marshals arrive at the show. I have asked Warners where they plan to put us but haven't had a reply so far.


----------



## locovan

as long as it is away from all the motorhomes so that i dont see another bargain :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have people got their tickets ??? I havent


----------



## Happyrunner

*National Motorhome Show - Peterborough*

Hello All,

Mavis and Ray (Locovan) have kindly offered to run a raffle at the Peterborough show. We would appreciate any donations of a raffle prize, this year's club charity - Mesothelioma.

As the rally marshalls will be extremely busy siting all the vans, if anyone would like to arrange for example a picture quiz, la boule competition or entertainment for the children please feel free to do so. Just send us a PM beforehand and we can announce it on a newsletter.

We look forward to seeing you all there. Safe journey.

Linda and Mike.
Happyrunner.


----------



## clianthus

*Booking Information*



 moblee said:


> Any news on our position on site yet ?


I have now had a reply from Warners, this is what they say regarding our pitch:

 "With regards to camping areas, we would try to get you in similar positions as last year, but this cannot be guaranteed as it will depend on final numbers in all clubs as to sizes of club areas etc." 

We also seem to have some discrepancy on numbers booked :roll: According to the MHF list we have 65 members confirmed (that means actually booked with Warners to camp with MHF as their club). According to Warners we have:

 "You have actually only got 59 on our system booked in at the moment!" 

So either some of you have confirmed without actually booking 8O or some of you haven't put Motorhomefacts down as your club!

I suggest that when you get your tickets you should all check them carefully and make sure you have Motorhomefacts on them, if you haven't you must contact Warners straight away to try to get them to change your ticket. If you have confirmed without booking, can you please book asap, thanks.

Club pre-booking closes in 2 weeks at *9am on Friday 25th March 2011* anyone booking after that date will be put into general camping.

Warners are very strict on this and if you are *not* booked with us, you will *not* be able to camp with us.


----------



## ched999uk

A couple of questions about the show. We are due to collect our MH on the 1st April (not a good day). It will be our first MH and the show will probably our first real trip away in it. We have to collect it 250 miles from home so will have a few nights on sites on the way home before the show.

Anyway my question, if we (2 adults) unfortunately fill the cassette loo is there any where to empty it? Likewise filling and emptying fresh water and grey waste is that possible?

We will be booking late on the 24th as that's when we find out if it has passed all its checks. Wish we could book earlier but till 24th we are not definitely buying it 99% certain but you never know.


----------



## clianthus

Hi ched999uk

First can I say that it is not possible at the shows to move your van to empty and fill up once you are parked on the camping pitch. 

There are loo emptying points but they may not be close to our pitch, so a trolley to carry the cassette could be useful (So that'll be your first purchase at the show :wink: ) Waste water (if it is necessary to empty) can be emptied at the same place as your toilet cassette, but you'll need a bucket (you're 2nd puchase :lol: )

There are also fresh water taps but once again it may be some distance from our pitch, so a container of some sort would be useful, (Maybe a 3rd purchase 8O )

I do hope your Motorhome purchase goes to schedule and without hitch and look forward to meeting you at the show.

It will be the perfect opportunity to ask the members all the questions you have about your new van, and purchase all those things that you never knew you needed :lol: hope you can make it.


----------



## ched999uk

Thanks very much Jenny. We are going to try and wait for the show to buy 'bits and bobs'. It's good to know in an emergency we can fill/empty things. 
I have no idea how long the battery will last even though we do have an 80watt solar panel so that should help. 
Fingers crossed we will be fine 

Hope to see you all there.
Thanks


----------



## moblee

For any first timers you use this link http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=3 To book & pay for the show & make sure you put motorhomefacts as your club.

This is one of the best show's :!:


----------



## zulurita

We have our Orange Ticket and it says: "M'Facts" in the middle.

According to the plan we are not too far from Gate 10 and Orange tickets need to follow temporary signs and enter via South Entrance.


----------



## locovan

Check you order confirmation and make sure Motorhome facts is on it 
Booking Detail	
Exhibition	The National Motorhome Show
Camping Area	Club (Motorhomefacts.com)
Arrival Day	thursday


----------



## TheBoombas

*Book & Confirmed*

Hi all,
We've just had confirmation that our new Caravan will be ready to collect after the 18th March.... Hooray!!

So we have now booked the Peterborough Show with Warners & confirmed on here.
We shall be coming on the Thursday, It will be our first outing in the new van and as I'm a Tugging Novice.... Save a massive area for us lol

Look forward to catching up with you all once more.

The Boomba's

Lorraine & brian


----------



## clianthus

Hi Brian & Lorraine

Be nice to see you both again. Thanks for letting us know you've booked.

Have any more of you booked on *9 days* left now as booking closes at *9am on Friday 25th March*


----------



## catzontour

Thanks for the link Moblee, we're now booked and paid for  

Catz


----------



## clianthus

In case it helps here is the link to Warners website again:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/exhibition.asp?exhib=3

*Still 20 unconfirmed on the MHF list with only 1 week left to book*, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts down as your club and get the £2 club discount, then confirm on our list when you have booked with Warners.

We still have space if anymore of you want to visit the show, information on the rally and how to book to camp with MHF is here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=308


----------



## LadyJ

Still 21 unconfirmed on the rally listy :roll: come on folks get booking you only have to* 9.am on the 25th March* in which to book with Warner's

Those still unconfirmed are in case you have forgotten and just not confirmed on the rally list, please let us know and we will confirm you. Thanks

scottie
Jezport
jetski
storeman
lucy2
theorch
sersol
corbygeordie
JimM
smurfinguk
Bat-21
domannhal
lecky7
ICDSUN
mickric
olly_sam
gibb
thedoc
centurian
cassiepaddy
nomad

Jacquie


----------



## sprokit

Hi peeps

Tickets have arrived at long last - I was starting to get worried  

Should be arriving Friday morning, will overnight somewhere on the way down, probably close to Peterbro'.

We're going to try very hard not to part with lots of cash this time :roll: - I think we've spent enough this last year.

Look forward to meeting up again with those already met and the new faces we haven't met. 8) 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Hezbez

Got our tickets yesterday - I see they are offering a bus into Peterborough and a walking tour for £6.50 on the Saturday.
Has anyone been on this before - any good?


----------



## locovan

Our tickets arrived today --cant wait to meet you Hezbez xx


----------



## moblee

My tickets haven't arrived yet  

Still got 25 days yet  

Everyone booked yet :?:


----------



## Hezbez

locovan said:


> Our tickets arrived today --cant wait to meet you Hezbez xx


Aww thanks - hope you're not disappointed! :lol:

I'm looking forward to meeting MHFs most famous member - Mavis!


----------



## suedew

[I'm looking forward to meeting MHFs most famous member - Mavis! [/quote]

You wont be disappointed she's a superstar. 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ

Those still unconfirmed are in case you have forgotten and just not confirmed on the rally list, please let us know and we will confirm you. Thanks

If you haven't yet booked I would get a move on as booking closes at* 9am on Friday 25th March*

scottie
Jezport
storeman
lucy2
theorch
sersol
corbygeordie
smurfinguk
Bat-21
domannhal
lecky7
ICDSUN
mickric
olly_sam
gibb
thedoc
centurian
cassiepaddy
nomad

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

We still have some room if a few more want to join us at Peterborough, but you only have *3 days left to book a club pitch*.

If you haven't booked with Warners to camp with Motorhomefacts by Friday, sorry, but you will be in General Camping.

Can everyone who has already booked with us please check their tickets say "M'Facts" on them, if they don't, you need to contact Warners directly to try to get them changed.


----------



## brillopad

19 out of 98 still not confirmed for the peterborough show, better get yourself s sorted or you will be disappointed, this is the biggest show, so dont let it slip by.

Dennis


----------



## sersol

LadyJ said:


> Those still unconfirmed are in case you have forgotten and just not confirmed on the rally list, please let us know and we will confirm you. Thanks
> 
> If you haven't yet booked I would get a move on as booking closes at* 9am on Friday 25th March*
> 
> scottie
> Jezport
> storeman
> lucy2
> theorch
> sersol
> corbygeordie
> smurfinguk
> Bat-21
> domannhal
> lecky7
> ICDSUN
> mickric
> olly_sam
> gibb
> thedoc
> centurian
> cassiepaddy
> nomad
> 
> Jacquie


Why am I always on the naughty list :x 
Gary


----------



## moblee

Is there a Good list ?

Am I on it ?

No Tickets yet.........Still early days :? :lol:


----------



## clianthus

moblee said:


> Is there a Good list ?
> 
> Am I on it ?
> 
> No Tickets yet.........Still early days :? :lol:


If there was a "Good" list you would be on it, well your wife would :wink:

Regarding your tickets, I have just had an e-mail from Warners and they say "We have had his booking, the tickets will be with him probably by the end of the week, beginning of next."

They also said:

"At present you have 77 units booked into your area."

There are 99 on the MHF list but obviously 22 of you need to book in the next 2 days!

If anyone has now decided not to go, please post on here or PM me and I'll take you off the list.


----------



## moblee

clianthus said:


> If there was a "Good" list you would be on it, well your wife would :wink:
> 
> They also said:
> 
> "At present you have 77 units booked into your area."
> 
> There are 99 on the MHF list but obviously 22 of you need to book in the next 2 days!


 8O 8O It will be good to see *Ken* again :wink: :lol:

*77* Booked  You'll be missing a treat I.m.o


----------



## VanFlair

Hi All

We have booked for Peterborough, taking a caravan so thought we had better not book into MHF as we will need a wider pitch, hopefully we will wander over and introduce ourselves to a few of you MHF ers.

If it rains I have a 4X4 so I will be the one with the smug grin LOL (I used to think LOL was lots of love but it puzzled me as I thought it was not appropriate between men at work) .

Martin AKA Vanroyce.


----------



## dunniom

*Moving motorhome off site at Peterborough*

I have just booked (and confirmed) us into Peterborough. I saw an earlier comment that it is difficult to move motorhomes once on site to fill water etc., can anyone let me know whether we can get the van off & on site again during the show as we may have a family party to attend locally?

Looking forward to show!


----------



## clianthus

*Re: Moving motorhome off site at Peterborough*



dunniom said:


> I have just booked (and confirmed) us into Peterborough. I saw an earlier comment that it is difficult to move motorhomes once on site to fill water etc., can anyone let me know whether we can get the van off & on site again during the show as we may have a family party to attend locally?
> 
> Looking forward to show!


Hi

When you arrive at the MotorhomeFacts pitch you need to tell the marshal before they park you up that you need to get your van out and back during the show.

They will do their best to park you so you can get out without a problem.

It just isn't possible for all the vans to move to water points when the show starts. Some aren't accessible with a vehicle, so make sure you have some form of water carrier with you.

Look forward to meeting you at the show.


----------



## scottie

vanroyce said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have booked for Peterborough, taking a caravan so thought we had better not book into MHF as we will need a wider pitch, hopefully we will wander over and introduce ourselves to a few of you MHF ers.
> 
> If it rains I have a 4X4 so I will be the one with the smug grin LOL (I used to think LOL was lots of love but it puzzled me as I thought it was not appropriate between men at work) .
> 
> Martin AKA Vanroyce.


Hi Martin

All campers get as much space as they need be it Motorhome or Caravan.

I think you might find your self with LESS space in General camping, if you want to join us you might still have time to change your booking, just give them a ring. If not you are very welcome to drop in and say hello.

scottie


----------



## moblee

My Tickets have arrived now  & we appear to be in the same area as last year.


----------



## VanFlair

Hi scottie

Warners wanted £10 to change over pitch area from general to MHF, I am sure that you are all worth it but that is next years subs for MHF sorted if we dont move, so we will be walking over and saying hello.

I know now for next time.

Martin


----------



## catzontour

Yippee! Got home from work tonight to find our ticket has arrived.
Can't wait


----------



## clianthus

*Last chance to book!*

Hi Folks

Glad the tickets are now arriving, but there are still lots of you unconfirmed on the list. There is now only * ONE day* left to book as booking closes at * 9AM on Friday Morning*

Can the unconfirmed please let me know when they have booked or if they still intend to go or not, they are:

storeman
theorch
corbygeordie
smurfinguk
mickric
gibb
centurian

I know why thedoc hasn't booked, so no need to contact me unless you are definitely not going.


----------



## scottie

*Re: Last chance to book!*



clianthus said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Glad the tickets are now arriving, but there are still lots of you unconfirmed on the list. There is now only * ONE day* left to book as booking closes at * 9AM on Friday Morning*
> 
> Can the unconfirmed please let me know when they have booked or if they still intend to go or not, they are:
> 
> Jezport
> storeman
> theorch
> sersol
> corbygeordie
> smurfinguk
> ICDSUN
> mickric
> gibb
> centurian
> cassiepaddy
> nomad
> suzton
> 
> I know why scottie & thedoc haven't booked, so no need to contact
> 
> me unless you are definitely not going.


Hi Jen

I have now confirmed,but have to leave on Sunday,so not to bad.see you there.

scottie


----------



## ched999uk

Our tickets have also arrived today. Really looking forward to it. It will be our first show and our first time without elec hook up! It will also be our first trip away!!!!! We will have a couple of days and a 260 mile drive when we collect our MH but it will be our first proper trip away!!!


----------



## moblee

ched999uk said:


> Our tickets have also arrived today. Really looking forward to it. It will be our first show and our first time without elec hook up! It will also be our first trip away!!!!! We will have a couple of days and a 260 mile drive when we collect our MH but it will be our first proper trip away!!!


Don't forget Gas & water & Charge your battery before you leave home.

Any problems at p'boro just ask for help :!: :!:


----------



## clianthus

*FINAL BOOKING REMINDER!*

Hi

Most of the unconfirmed on the Motorhomefacts list have now responded to my PM's/e-mails and either removed their names from the list or confirmed their booking.

However there are still a few that haven't and I just want to remind them that *booking to camp on the Motorhomefacts pitch closes tomorrow morning at 9am.* This is the link to the Warners booking page:

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/exhibitions/booking/step1.asp?exhib=3&clear=1

The ones still unconfirmed are:

storeman
theorch
corbygeordie
mickric
gibb
centurian 
thedoc
shackman

If they do not book before then, they will still be able to attend the show, but will have to pay on the gate and will be parked in General Camping.

I do hope you all manage to book in time to camp with MHF and look forward to seeing you at the show.


----------



## clianthus

Club booking for this show is now closed 

However, you can still arrive and pay on the gate:

Camping prices for 2 adults and up to 3 children (Child age (up to 14) Additional adults £12 per adult. Arriving on:

Thursday £48
Friday £45
Saturday £42

You will be sited in the non-booked general area.

If you are a holder of a blue badge, there are a limited number of non-booked disabled pitches available, but these cannot be guaranteed.


----------



## ched999uk

I have just been looking at the route to the show ground but I am slightly confused. The map says follow orange signs to South entrance. I have looked on Google maps and street view and it looks like the map shows turning off a round about on the A1139 into a road. The problem is that the turn off the A1139 seems to be into a housing estate!!! Is this correct? I am trying to set my satnav up to get to the south entrance.

Any ideas?


----------



## tramp

dont worry it looks like the entrance to a housing estate ,but its full of Camper trash :lol: :lol: :lol: 

seriously though their will be loads of vans and from the main dual carrigway you can spot the show ground, just come down the A1 and follow signs for the show ground well sign posted.

punch the postcode into google then select map and have a birds eye view,


----------



## moblee

The (Gate 10) entrance is on the edge of a Housing estate but as Tramp say's all you'll see is wall to wall motorhomes :lol: Very exciting.


----------



## ched999uk

Cheers. We are so excited. It will be our first proper trip away. We will have a few days stop overs when we collect it but the show will be our first trip away


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

The marshal has now received the list of names from Warners the show organisers, for our camping area at the show, needless to say there are a few discrepancies with the MHF list we have on here :roll: :roll:

*Bubble63*

You are on the MHF list but *NOT* on the Warners list? Can you please check your ticket and answer my PM asap. Thanks.

The following Surnames are on Warners list but *NOT* on the MHF list:

*Jones
Owen
Pilkington
Webster*

If you think any of the above may be you and you have just forgotten to add yourself to the MHF list, please PM me asap with your MHF Username and vehicle Reg no so we can check that you are the correct person and add you to our list.

*Please be aware that Warners do not provide any indemnity insurance for campers in club areas and unless your name is on the MHF Rally Group list you will not be covered by our indemnity insurance either.*

*CorbyGeordie
Gibb*

Neither of the above 2 are on Warners list, you are also unconfirmed on the MHF list and have not taken any PM's sent to you. *So unless I hear from you in the next 48 hours I will assume you haven't booked and remove you from the list.*

The rest of the lists match up perfectly :lol: :lol:

I look forward to hearing from all the above asap


----------



## brillopad

Hi all, Now that mavis is organizing the raffle can we please have some prizes donated, so please bring them with you on the day and give them to one of the marshals or mavis ( locovan) also if someone wants to organize some sort of quiz or a game of boule, please let us know, look forward to seeing you there .


Dennis


----------



## Dinks123

Okay will bring prizes!


----------



## Hezbez

Raffle prizes already packed in the van!
Looking forward to Peterborough.


----------



## clianthus

Hi Everyone

Well we have done our best to sort out the discrepancies between our list and the one from Warners :roll: :roll:

However we do still have a few queries, the The following Surnames are on Warners list but *NOT* on the MHF list:

*Jones
Owen
Pilkington
Webster*

If you think any of the above may be you and you have just forgotten to add yourself to the MHF list, please PM me asap with your MHF Username and vehicle Reg no so we can check that you are the correct person and add you to our list.

*Please be aware that Warners do not provide any indemnity insurance for campers in club areas and unless your name is on the MHF Rally Group list you will not be covered by our indemnity insurance either.*

*CorbyGeordie
Gibb*

Neither of the above 2 are on Warners list, they are also unconfirmed on the MHF list so we must presume they haven't booked. They have now been removed from the MHF list. If by any chance they have booked, can they contact me immediately.

The rest of the lists match up perfectly :lol: :lol:

I look forward to hearing from all the above asap


----------



## Hezbez

Just reading the leaflet which came with our Peterborough tickets.
I think someone's forgot to proof read it - it says 'all campers must leave the showground by 12 noon on Monday 26 April'!


----------



## betsy

Hello Jenny
Can you please tell me what time we can get on site Thursday. Want to make a day of it if possible.
See you all over the weekend.
Cheers
Colin & Liz


----------



## Hezbez

betsy said:


> Hello Jenny
> Can you please tell me what time we can get on site Thursday. Want to make a day of it if possible.
> See you all over the weekend.
> Cheers
> Colin & Liz


According to Warner's website •Camping fields open 10am Thursday and close 12 noon Monday (Please do not arrive earlier as there will be no site access available)


----------



## clianthus

betsy said:


> Hello Jenny
> Can you please tell me what time we can get on site Thursday. Want to make a day of it if possible.
> See you all over the weekend.
> Cheers
> Colin & Liz


Hi Betsy

As Hezbez says according to the "Camping Information" in the leaflet you should have received with your ticket, the Camping Fields will open 10am - 9pm Thursday, 8.30am - 9pm on Friday & Saturday.

The exhibition isn't open until Thursday afternoon 1pm - 5pm so you'll have plenty of time to settle in first.

Look forward to seeing you at the show.


----------



## gromett

I have just become free and able to attend. I am guessing I am too late to get on in the MHF section? If so I will go in the general area?
Do you have to do anything if you just want to pay on the gates when you arrive?

Karl


----------



## clianthus

Hi Karl

Yes I'm afraid booking has closed for the MHF section.

As far as I know you just turn up and pay at the gate then the marshals will direct you into General Camping.


----------



## stevian

i can now come down on thursday but will have to camp in the general section how do i get over to see you?


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Just a quick question:

We are being loaned a temporary motorhome from our dealers whilst everything is being sorted out with our Burstner Elegance and obviously our window sticker has our own vehicles registration details on them and not the temporary vehicles. What if anything do we need to do about amending this information? 

See you all there.  

Cheers.

Sue


----------



## clianthus

Sonesta said:


> Hi Just a quick question:
> 
> We are being loaned a temporary motorhome from our dealers whilst everything is being sorted out with our Burstner Elegance and obviously our window sticker has our own vehicles registration details on them and not the temporary vehicles. What if anything do we need to do about amending this information?
> 
> See you all there.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

I was just speaking to Warners when I saw your post  so asked what you should do? They said to ring 01779 392091, speak to Carrie-Anne, if you tell her the problem they will look up your booking, change the Reg No and you can then change it on your ticket. Be nice to see you and Gilbert again.  



> stevian - I can now come down on thursday but will have to camp in the general section how do i get over to see you?


Hi stevian

If you are parked in General Camping you should be able to just walk over and visit the MHF section. It's only day visitors who aren't allowed into the camping areas. They will give you a map when you get there and that should show you whereabouts we are and with all the flags flying you shouldn't have any trouble spotting us. Look forward to meeting you.  

Jenny


----------



## Sonesta

Hi Jenny,

I've rung Warners and it's all sorted now - so thank you very much for doing that for me - you're a star. :thumbright:

Yes - we look forward to seeing you both too and fingers crossed this lovely weather keeps up.  

Thanks again.

Sue


----------



## clianthus

That's no probelm Sue, glad you got it sorted 

Just to remind everyone who is camping in the MHF area at the show, it would be really helpful to the marshals if you could download this Window Poster, fill in your names and have it on display in your windscreen when you arrive at the MHF pitch, also have the £1 Rally Fee handy to pay to the marshal 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=5&lid=214&type=url#get

Mavis (Locovan) is running a raffle for the MHF charity as well, so if you would like to donate a small raffle prize, I'm sure she would be very grateful.

scottie & I will have some MHF Rally Group merchandise for sale over the weekend, including the Rally Group Flag, so do come and see us and hopefully make a small purchase :wink:


----------



## Polo

*Peterborough*

From a very hot and sunny Peterborough Showground. As far as I can see MHF is in the same place as last year, but the entrance gate that was just in front of you is now fenced off, and we haven't seen where the replacement entrance will be, but no doubt your bumff that came with your tickets will help you there.

Looking forward to catching up with you all sometime where our duties allow.

Travel safely all of you.

Polo and Himself (Beth and Ray)


----------



## 4maddogs

Hi

I have not been to this before and would quite like to camp on site....I know it will be in "General Camping".

Can anyone tell me what the fee of £45 pounds covers, please? It seems a huge amount if it is just the camping fee, but does it include the entrance fee?

Thanks
Julie


----------



## artona

Always thought it good value Julie. Yes it does include entry. If you stay for four nights its a little over £10 per night


----------



## suedew

We were due to arrive on Thursday, but are now minding my Grandsons till thursday night, so will be arriving sometime on the Friday. Hope this wont cause any problems Looking forward to seeing you all.

Sue


----------



## 4maddogs

Thanks

I will arrive on Friday night and stay till Sunday. 

I'll come over to the rally area to say hello to Motorhomefacts.
Julie


----------



## clianthus

suedew said:


> We were due to arrive on Thursday, but are now minding my Grandsons till thursday night, so will be arriving sometime on the Friday. Hope this wont cause any problems Looking forward to seeing you all.
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue

Thanks for letting us know, not a problem when we know you have changed your arrival day.



4maddogs said:


> Can anyone tell me what the fee of £45 pounds covers, please? It seems a huge amount if it is just the camping fee, but does it include the entrance fee?


Hi Julie

As Stew says it is very good value, it includes camping, the show entrance fee each day plus entertainment each night, although the main Saturday evening entertainment is extra. If you had pre-booked to camp with MHF it would only have cost £38 for a Friday arrival, so it does pay to camp with us :wink: :wink:

Hope you manage to get over and see us, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## 4maddogs

Just a quick question.......I tend to use ehu, so wonder if I will have enough power without? 
How much drain is there with lights (they are LED) TV, laptop etc?
The fridge, heating and cooking will be on gas, but it surprising how much you rely on electricity!

Will I be OK for 2 nights or should I " go easy"?
Thanks


----------



## gaspode

4maddogs said:


> Will I be OK for 2 nights or should I " go easy"?
> Thanks


Well if you have problems for a 2 night stay, spare a thought for us, we'll be on the pitch for 5 nights without any visible means of support. 8O

We've done it many times and if your batteries are up to scratch it shouldn't be a problem. Having said that, be prudent with your use of power and don't waste it. If you have problems economising on power use, think about getting a solar panel fitted. You can always spend the evenings in the bar - saves loads on the lighting and TV. :wink:


----------



## locovan

Can I thank Snellyvision
Britstops 
Taffy Morgan Clothing Equipment 

Thanks for the Raffle prizes that I will collect Thursday or Friday morning you.

Please visit these stalls as they are MHFacts Members as well and I they are helping me to Raise Loads of money xxx with all your help of coarse xx


----------



## suedew

Mavis, we have a raffle prize, but wont get there till Friday afternoon at the earliest.

Sue


----------



## 2Dreamers

Hi Mavis,
We also have a raffle prize but wont be arriving until late Friday afternoon - it doesn't matter if it is too late - we'll just have to drink it ourselves! :lol: 

Eddie & Julie


----------



## locovan

Thankyou all so much for the emails and PM's on here, the Raffle is building up well.

We will raffle Snellyvisions (Shane's) separate as it is a great Donation. 
Shane has donated a free to air sattelite box and a complete portable sattelite dish and all the extras. as you all know that is worth a lot of money :wink: 

Britstop and Taffy Morgan Clothing and all the other donations will be raffled Sunday morning and the raffle tickets will be on sale from Thursday to Sunday at Linda and Mikes M/home (Happyrunner) as they are the Marshall's. 

I would love to raise Loads of money for Mesothelioma UK as Im proof of the wonderful work they do for us Sufferer's and all the Awareness as Im now going into stage 2 of treatment and have been finding the latest trial. See you all there at the show


----------



## Happyrunner

*National M'home Show Peterborough.*

Hi Everyone,

We are looking forward to seeing you all at Peterborough, just a few more sleeps to go! :lol:

I think M.H.Facts will be one of the biggest groups this year with 99 M'homes, things will be manic for us on Thursday & Friday but hopefully by Saturday we will have more time to be sociable.

Please keep an eye on the notice board outside the marshalls van, hopefully we can arrange a la boule match or a gathering and chin-wag. Weather permitting, we should have some fun together.

Mavis and Ray (Locovan) is doing a sterling job getting the raffle together with some amazing prizes, so don't forget to bring yours along. Please hand it in to one of the marshalls. Linda & Mike (Happyrunner), Dennis & Brenda (Brillopad),Jenny & Ken (Clianthus/ Gaspod) or Mavis/Ray (Locovan). Many thanks to Mavis & Ray for organising the raffle, to Snellyvision, Britstop & Taffy Morgan Clothing for their very generous prizes. Many thanks also in anticipation of any prize you wish to bring for the Raffle.

Raffle tickets will be on sale from the on-duty marshalls, so come along and try your luck. Perhaps there will also be a van to van sale of tickets, we'll see how sales go. :wink: :wink:

The raffle will be drawn at 11am on Sunday, please gather around the marshalls area. Bring along your tea/coffee and chair. The profits of the raffle will go to this years MHF charity - "Mesothelioma UK".

All we need now is this lovely weather to continue so fingers crossed for that.

Could you please make a note of my mobile number and give me a call if there are any changes in your booked arrival day, or indeed any problems and we will do our best to help? Mobile: 07961 836630. (Linda)

Please have your £1 rally fee ready on arrival, have a safe journey, we look forward to seeing you there.

Linda (Happyrunner)


----------



## loobyloo59

See you all there, we are arriving Friday lunch time!


----------



## moblee

Hello Linda,

I WANT a pitch with Full sun,no shade,out of the wind with a seaview :!: :!: :lol: 



P.s Up the Wombles  :lol:


----------



## aldhp21

Hi,

looking to arrive on Thursday morning but I'm thinking of driving there tomorrow evening. Anybody know a decent overnight layup near the showground.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## locovan

We will be there Thursday afternoon love this rally as there are so many of us xx


----------



## Zube

We will be there Thursday early afternoon

See you then 

Sue


----------



## TheBoombas

Should arrive early afternoon on Thursday.. Boomba's


----------



## rosalan

I am looking forward to meeting many of the contributing posters on this site.
See you Thursday as early as I can get my wife out of bed (she tends to like the clock to show double figures) :lol: 
Alan


----------



## zulurita

We hope to be there Thurs late morning if we get up early. Now at a CL near Bibury. Was quite good this morning better than the forecast, even a bit of sunshine. Sat outside the mh on our return from a walk. Cold now though and spitting with rain.

Safe journey everyone.


----------



## larrywatters

Hi all we hope to be there Friday late raffle prize in hand,  
got the barbecue sun cream and no money :wink:


----------



## gaspode

Hi all

Marshalls are now in residence at Peterborough, field marked out, weather fine, ground conditions good. We're in the same spot as last year, just arrive via the South entrance and follow the "orange tickets" signs. A Warners marshall will then direct you to our camping area.

The organisers tell us there are over 300 trade stands and they're expecting around 4,000 motorhomes this year.

We look forward to seeing you.


----------



## suedew

Not sure when on Friday we will arrive, son needs to come to pick the boys up first.

Now, help required form you all.

Can you remind me that I NEED

2 new camping chairs
groundsheet
some form of gas cooking for outside the van
some of that matting for the floor/table  

Somehow at Newark the above transformed into a set of steps and an electric bike :lol: :lol:  

Sue


----------



## TheBoombas

suedew said:


> Not sure when on Friday we will arrive, son needs to come to pick the boys up first.
> 
> Now, help required form you all.
> 
> Can you remind me that I NEED
> 
> 2 new camping chairs
> groundsheet
> some form of gas cooking for outside the van
> some of that matting for the floor/table
> 
> Somehow at Newark the above transformed into a set of steps and an electric bike :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue


I'll remind you now Sue as I'll only forget latter.
You NEED!!!
2 new camping chairs.... Lauthama
groundsheet..... Breathable
some form of gas cooking for outside the van..... Cadac
some of that matting for the floor/table.... No got a clue on this one?

Oh and don't forget your Credit Cards, Cheque Book, Cash & a Raffle Prize... Lol

See you there ,,,, The Boomba's


----------



## bognormike

just popped in to say to everybody going to Peterborough have a great time, and don't spend too much (apart from on Mavis' raffle!!) We would have liked to have made it this year, but dates are all wrong  .
May get to Newbury, but we will see as many of you as possible at Hamble

Mike & Viv


----------



## moblee

Shame you can't make it Mike & viv, also a fair trek from Bognor.

See you at Hamble


----------



## ched999uk

Anyone know if there are any fast food (bacon butties & tea) outlets open in the camping areas?

Looking forward to it, see you there tomorrow


----------



## oldenstar

Anyone going to Peterborough Show who uses Vodafone PAYG?

I have a £15 top-up voucher which I can't use as Vodafone gleefully scrapped my non time limited dongle as I omitted to use it for 3 months, most of which I was overseas.

Not going to buy a time limited Vodafone dongle on principle, so first to ask gets it (the voucher) for a tenner.

For info I now have a 3 wireless mobile modem to which you can connect up to 3 items- working brilliantly so far.

Paul


----------



## moblee

ched999uk said:


> Anyone know if there are any fast food (bacon butties & tea) outlets open in the camping areas?
> 
> Looking forward to it, see you there tomorrow


Yes there are ............. You could bring your own ched.


----------



## ched999uk

Cheers Moblee. We will bring our own but I am lazy and bacon makes a mess in the grill


----------



## 96706

Aiming to be there as the gates open tomorrow morning. 
Probably travel up tonight after work and stop over nearby. 

Huge shopping list with us, as we are getting items our new van.
Raffle prize already sorted, for Mavis  

See you all there. 
Hope the Marshalls have started their rain dancing, (Got to keep the nasty wet stuff away somehow) :lol:


----------



## Jezport

oldenstar said:


> Anyone going to Peterborough Show who uses Vodafone PAYG?
> 
> I have a £15 top-up voucher which I can't use as Vodafone gleefully scrapped my non time limited dongle as I omitted to use it for 3 months, most of which I was overseas.
> 
> Not going to buy a time limited Vodafone dongle on principle, so first to ask gets it (the voucher) for a tenner.
> 
> For info I now have a 3 wireless mobile modem to which you can connect up to 3 items- working brilliantly so far.
> 
> Paul


PM sent


----------



## GerryD

Came up this morning, very disappointing show. No Franks or Olearys. Trade stands in the wrong place. No atmosphere and no smiling faces anywhere.
Speaking to the dealers that we know, this is the worst show for sales that they can remember.
Prices increased, trade decreased, this may be the last Peterborough show unless we specifically want something.
Gerry


----------



## Friant

Franks Caravans? They are here,passed the Executive Building,near Batribike.

I think it's a great show as usual - bought a set of levels and monster mats,got a great deal on a fitted solar panel from All Solar and am considering a Polar external thermal screen from Van Comfort.
There are lots of stands,plenty of choice,deals to be had and a good atmosphere.
All in all a cracking day out in my opinion


----------



## Jezport

GerryD said:


> Came up this morning, very disappointing show. No Franks or Olearys. Trade stands in the wrong place. No atmosphere and no smiling faces anywhere.
> Speaking to the dealers that we know, this is the worst show for sales that they can remember.
> Prices increased, trade decreased, this may be the last Peterborough show unless we specifically want something.
> Gerry


Juat bought a cadac from Franks.


----------



## Sonesta

Sorry to learn you were so disappointed Gerry but it sounds like you may have missed some of the trade stands though?

I don't think there are quite as many motorhome accessories stands as usual though but there does seem to be a lot more stands selling non motorhome related goods.

You should have come for the whole weekend though and camped with MHF cos we're all having a great time and there's plenty of smiling faces and atmosphere in the MHF camp! Everyone's enjoying sitting outside, chatting to one and other and taking in the lovely sunshine we've been blessed with. Yesterday evening we all gathered together in the middle of the camp, where a lovely gentleman gave us an impromptu performance with his guitar & banjo and I even managed to solve how to do the man in the moon party game!! 



Jezport said:


> Juat bought a cadac from Franks.


 We know you did - we saw you lugging it back from the show ground! We're all pitched across from your MH just waiting to be invited to your first ever bbq with it!!! We'll bring some burgers and sausages and of course a few beers and a bottle wine and we'll just watch you cook it! :lol:


----------



## dodger148

There is a smiling face on our flagpole, walk down through the hymers at the end row of asoc van has a mhfacts sticker on it


----------



## catzontour

Just back from the show. We had a brilliant time, met some lovely people and came away without having spent too much..... :wink: 

Very many thanks to all the marshalls for organising the MHF area.

To those of you lucky enough to still be there, enjoy the sunshine and the rest of the show.

Catz


----------



## clive1821

We have just arrived home and many thanks to all we had a very good time see you all again soon we hope


----------



## AlanandJean

A big big thank you to our marshalls at the Peterborough show, a fantastic weekend. The raffle was a great success and for a good cause. Thank you.


----------



## 96706

Arrived back home just after 7pm. Unpacked and settled down to enjoy one of the bottles we won at the raffle 

I have to agree with Gerry D that there weren't as many 'bits & bobs' traders as usual. O'leary's being the prime abscence. Are they still trading? 
It seemed to us that the Dealers didn't have quite as many vans on display as the normally have had.

I guess that the down turn has had a knock on effect, just like everyone else in business.

We went to the show with a huge list of bits to buy for our 'new' motorhome, but came away with only a few items ticked of the list.

Enroute we viewed the new AS Executive at £58k and thought, what a good purchase our 2007 model was, and £20K less  .

The new one quite honestly was c***! 
and seemed a lot of dosh for a 'quality' motorhome.

The MHF crowd however was superb. :lol: 
Did Dennis get to ride in the yellow jeep? 
It was probably the only motorised transport he wasn't spotted upon, guiding new arrivals to their pitches :lol: 
Was it any wonder Scottie's bike gave up the ghost.

As has been said before, Mrs D and I give a very big *thankyou* to all the Marshalls's (and their Deputy's) Yee Ha! 
for their tireless efforts, to keep all the rest of us entertained & informed.

See you again at HAMBLE 

****


----------



## tattytony

Just a quick thanks to all at MHF rally we had a great time and met a few new faces 

A bit bias but the raffle was great thanks :wink: 

The kids are shattered and still in bed :lol: 

Thanks again


----------



## loobyloo59

*A massive THANK YOU! Nose bleed Peterborough Show*

I want to say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone at Motorhomefacts and the Red Cross - the rally marshalls and everyone that helped me when I had a severe nosebleed. I did try to come over to say thank you on Sunday but you were busy with the raffle!

To cut a long story short - nose was packed but it still didn't stop the bleeding so I ended up having the little bleeder cauterised! I escaped with out an overnight stay and I'm taking it easy'til I've seen the quack!! 

Thanks again

Wendy & Lester 

Mod Note

Moved to original Peterborough thread as we like to have only one thread for each show rally


----------



## moblee

Just arrived home

I like to thank Marshall mike *& all his Deputee's* :lol:

The weather was really good on the whole (I've got to put aftersun cream on it now)  :lol: :lol:

See you at Hamble.


----------



## Ken38

Just resting after the long haul to Huntingdon!
Great weekend. Thanks to everyone who made it happen.
Pity our area was littered with dog poo bags and sticky tape!  But they were in nice neat rows!!!
Hope you see you all again at other rallies.
Jenny and Ken


----------



## Shell181

Hi Everyone 

Just wanted to say a thankyou to the marshalls for organising the rally (special thanks to Jenny and also Mike who made us feel very welcome), as some of you may know this was our first ever rally, we had a great time at the show and everyone who we met with Motorhomefacts was very friendly. We spent an absolute fortune though :lol: 8O 

Unfortunately Chris wasn't very well (managed to get an emergency appointment at docs today and he has a chest infection) so we didn't get to meet many of you and didn't go to any of the get togethers but we look forward to meeting more of you on the next rally we go on  

Michele and Chris


----------



## zulurita

Hello,

Not home yet but have stopped off for a night at Minnows.

Just wanted to thank the marshall and deputy's for all their hard work etc. Also thanks to the Red Cross for sorting Judy out and helping with transport to and from the A&E deptartment.

Had a great weekend, glad the raffle did well. 

Thanks again

Rita


----------



## trevorf

Just arrived home after great weekend thanks to good weather, good company and good show. Thanks to the rally marshals for all their efforts.
Did notice O'Learys were missing and JM goods had a much smaller stall than usual. Layout of traders was a bit strange but managed to find them all eventually.
Went to get a few gas fittings and ended up very tempted by a 2 year old Laika Rexoline 680 A class. Unfortunately realized my bank balance was well short of the asking price    
Good day out in Peterborough on the Saturday, and thought the Eagles tribute band on Sunday evening were excellent.



Trevor


----------



## locovan

We are home and had a great Weekend but I have coughed the whole weekend and Im really sorry if I kept neighbours awake xx

Well the raffle and Pound throwing was great

May I thank you all For your donation of prizes you did really well even though it meant we were nearly asleep by the time we got through it all as there was so many prizes

Thank you to SnellyVision for The great prize of a Satellite System and Decoder Box 
Brit Stop for a years Subscription to your great scheme.
Taffy Morgan's Clothing Emporium for your wonderful T Shirts

We raised £350.00 on the raffle
£37.10 On the Whiskey Bottle
Just giving are giving us £109.13 (is this correct and how are they able to give so much?) on that so it pays to go through a tax payer

Thanks to Linda and Mike, Dennis and Brenda and Ken and Jen for the hard worked put into this weekend to make it roll along so smoothly. :wink: :wink:


----------



## domannhal

Thankyou to every one who made another Rally a pleasure to attend. We had a great time, but four nights of living it up takes it's toll, and need to rest up a little before next weekend! Ann and Mick


----------



## AuntieSandra

Home safe and van unpacked.   

Norman, poor love, is fast asleep recovering from a busy four days!
:roll: 

Thanks to Linda and Mike, Dennis and Brenda, Ken and Jen for all their hard work preparing the the rally field.
The info sheet was really appreciated.

What a great few days. Lovely weather, a great crowd and a chance to catch up with old friends and meet new.


----------



## Taffatheart

*Phew! Home, unpacked and flopped!*

Back from Peterborough following a long weekend in the cowshed (we know how to live!) ... all unpacked and now working through the huge pile of washing (where does it all come from?). Lovely to meet more MHF bods, including Andyman. A big, huge, massive THANK YOU to Mavis for all her support, sympathy and help. (Glad the raffle went well) - See you all again!


----------



## locovan

More Photos
https://cid-d875a91cc9e30572.photos.live.com/play.aspx/Peterboro 2011


----------



## keith_c

Thanks too from us for a lovely weekend. We had a great time, enjoyed being right next to the show and we also enjoyed our children having other children to play with - which our children liked a lot too.

Won't be home for a while, we went to a CL in Redditch yesterday, now at a lovely sunny CL near Looe for a couple of nights, then Godrevy Park for Easter then Plymouth and then home next week!

Thanks again - looking forward to the next one. 

Keith


----------



## ICDSUN

Just to add our Thanks to all the marshalls who work very hard long days so things run smoothly for the members, great to meet up with old and new friends, see you all soon

Chris & Pam


----------



## Hezbez

That's us home - only took us just under seven hours, but it was worth it. Good show, nice company, lovely weather!
Big thanks to all the marshalls for their hard work and all the organising. Won a few nice things in the raffle too.

Spent an enjoyable few days buying bits and pieces for Betsy - windblockers, awning matting, grip mats.

Mavis - We didn't make it out to the entertainment last night because I got too engrossed in Ray's book - read nine chapters in one sitting!


----------



## locovan

Hezbez said:


> That's us home - only took us just under seven hours, but it was worth it. Good show, nice company, lovely weather!
> Big thanks to all the marshalls for their hard work and all the organising. Won a few nice things in the raffle too.
> 
> Spent an enjoyable few days buying bits and pieces for Betsy - windblockers, awning matting, grip mats.
> 
> Mavis - We didn't make it out to the entertainment last night because I got too engrossed in Ray's book - read nine chapters in one sitting!


I forgive you but I have enjoyed meeting you and Andrew, I have told Greenie that your so lovely


----------



## JollyJack

A brilliant weekend,

Thank you very much Dennis, & Brenda, Linda & Mike, and Ken & Jen for working very hard and running things so smoothly.

It was really nice to meet everyone again and to make some new friends too.

Looking forward to Hamble. 

Andrea & Bob


----------



## nomad

Just a quick thank you to all concerned for a really super weekend.
Muriel and Colin


----------



## rosalan

Great weekend!

It is never easy to pin down what makes any event a success but from the moment Brillopad gave us a good spot to park, surrounded by really nice people, our weekend went well.
Thank you all for making this a weekend to remember.
      
Rosalie and Alan


----------



## rugbyken

*perception*

i'm sure we all have our own view of rallies and indeed motorhoming itself although we have only attended a couple of rallies that is down to jan's ward not confirming rota's far enough in advance to to allow us to book up, we have enjoyed ourselves and when we retire later this year will probably attend a few more, 
the daughter's partner work's at a business park across the road from the peterborough show site , and when we said we were going over for the day on sunday, his comment was "of course it's gippo week" when i calmed down he said that locally the show was notorious for van's being parked all over the area some with for sale sign's in the window but mostly just abandoned at the side of the road and in car park's without regard for the local's , 
when we got back i said couldn't understand why people parked outside [as some were] since you pay for site entry not parking but he said it is a well known notorious weekend locally, 
personally i love to wildcamp and yes i do resent paying for facilities such as shower's & playground's that i wont use, but there are as many site's/location's as there are people & van types camping

ps went to the show for a new kettle and some more van research got the kettle and saw plenty of van's the new budget range from marquis made me question a few of my prejudices, they seem to have inherited brownhill's bad rep but their big 155 ticked a lot of boxes not just the price, £34.995 for a new 7 mtr van???

Mod Note

Merged into the Peterborough thread as it is about Peterborough


----------

